# Just takes ONE Maltese?



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Even though we have to brush out those coats, clean their teeth, wash their faces, feed them expensive food, buy them pads, clean poos from their little bottoms, and watch where you step (everyday :w00t. What makes us keep coming back for more..:HistericalSmiley: a very special dog...Seems it happens with most everyone. Find your first Maltese and I guess you will always have one. I got my first just 4 years ago but feels a lot longer, in a good way. I can't imagine life without one. I've owned dogs before, but these two are different and those faces looking at you. :wub: I think they are probably the closest thing there is to a skin kid...:innocent:

So how long have some of you owned Maltese :innocent:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

16 years


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It's been a little over an year and I have two boys, we wish to add a girl one day but let's see! They just make you feel so special and loved, me and my husband decided to not have kids and our boys are the perfect match for our life style.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had bichons for almost 20 years. MiMi is my first Maltese and she turned four. Bichons, cotons, poodles,cockers, Yorkies are wonderful little creatures....BUT there is nothing like a Malt, nothing in the world. MiMi is smart, gentle, sensitive, beautiful, loving, funny. Wait, all my other dogs were all that too, MiMi just sets it up a notch.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, I was a top Lhasa breeder for more than 30 years, had a toy poodle before that and grew up with Chihuahuas. Lacie entered my life 9 years ago and went home with me on December 26th. I can't imagine not having a fluff in my life, but I adore my Malts. If I didn't have a Malt, it would be another Lhasa -- but only from my breedings. 

And, Kandis, they are truly like skin kids -- even to being dressed.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

11 years here!!
How time flies when you are having delirious fun! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Eight and a half years i got Chloe and somehow i wound up with 5 over the years!!! :w00t: Not sure how that happened :huh: but i do know that i will always have a maltese in my life. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My Cloud was born June 7, 1991. I met him and took care of him from the day he was born (at my neighbor's house). So, that was 22 and a half years ago. He obviously set off a total obsession. 

Would you believe before him I thought I was a cat person? :blush: LOL, the dogs we had grown up with had always loved mom best, but the cats had slept with me. 

Cloud adored me from the start. :cloud9: I miss him every day. But I am so grateful for the many gifts of love he gave me, especially the love of this breed.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just two years here but it has been the best two years. I loved our other dogs, but like you said, there is just something about the Maltese that steals your heart.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Belle has been with us nearly 2.5 years and she's our first Malt. My Mom had 2 that I would get to spoil when I would visit with her. To be honest, I never got the addiction to the breed....until I had my own. Now I'm a Malt Mom for life I think. Hoping to one day have at least one or 2 more. I love the energy that these sweethearts bring in to our lives.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got my first Maltese 20 years ago. At the same time I had Yorkies. I also had a poodle and a little mix breed terrier from the pound. Growing up, we had Beagles that were my Dad's hunting dogs or strays that my brother brought home , and we kept!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We got our first Malt, Angel 20 years ago and she was with us for 14 1/2 years. Never thought that I would not get another one!! Loved the Breed from the first moment that we got her. Now we have our Chrissy for almost six years and will most certainly get another one some day.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just 2 years and can't believe I didn't know about this breed sooner. Just like Tracey, I have had other breeds and loved them dearly, but there is something special about maltese. They steal your hearts more than any other breed and they are like human kids. Other people just don't understand how different they are than other dogs.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had Sammy since a year past in October, my first ever dog, I grew up around dogs when I was really young but probably since like the age of 7 until now (31) I never had a dog, I can't imagine my life without him and wouldn't ever want to be ever without him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got my first Malt 11 years ago from a broker for a puppy mill. A year later I added another. They went to the bridge in 2011 and 2012. Then I got Riley last February and Sissy in July. My life would not be complete without my little snuggle bugs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got my Noah 16 and 1/2 years ago...like Carina, I was more of a cat person...I can't believe I have 3 little Malt darlings...love them all to pieces!:wub::wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I had to count back. Tinker 1984-1995, Penny 1996- 2010, Tinkerbelle 2010 and Petey 2013. love my furbabies.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had Izzy almost a year. I was also a cat person. Had my last cat for 14 1/2 years. My daughter brought Jojo into our home in July 2012, my cat passed in November 2012 and I was transformed. With my cat, Kovo and Jojo in the house I almost despised Jojo, because Kovo had been an only pet for all of those years and all they did was fight. We had to lock them up in separate rooms and kennel Jojo when Kovo was out. Then when Kovo passed and it was only Jojo, I became fond of him. I became his care taker. When it was time for my daughter to graduate high school and she had plans of taking him with her, that is when I began the search for another. I went to a BYB of yorkies, and there was Miss Izzy!! I loved her from the moment I saw her. 

Just the other night, I overheard my DH talking to her and he said, "I don't know what we are going to do when you are gone. I don't think any body else can take your place. And I don't know if I can ever have another maltese like you." He definitely has become more spoiled to her than I have, and that is a lot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I got Archie just about 10 years ago when my bichon, Lacie was 12. When he was one year old, I got Abbey. Then Tinker came along unexpectedly 2 years later. Then three years later came Ava, then three years later came Mona Lisa, my Long Coat Chihurhuaa. 

Maltese are in my heart forever.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

4 years and 5 months 
I'll definitely get another, don't know when though.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I’ve had Emma for just about nine months now and I can’t imagine life without her. She adds so much joy to all our lives. I will always love the Maltese breed and will probably continue to have them in my life. I do want to add a second Maltese just as soon as the time is right! I have to say though, that as much as I love and adore Emma, my Bailey will always be my first love and heart dog. He is such a great big brother to her and is such a smart, sweet dog, it’s hard not to be completely in love with him (and Emma for sure adores her brother as much as I do!)


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I have allergies so my first dog was a poodle. I've had poodles ever since. But when I got Roux, who is 5 I fell in love with the breed. Now 3 fluffs later and 2 foster girls I'm so addicted to the Maltese that I'll get more when my Roux goes to the bridge.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We got our first Malt, Molly, about 17 years ago. We got her, and our Lhasa, Grendel, shortly after we were married. They were both with us for fifteen years - from our twenties to our forties, so truly like our children. We have had Daisy and Max for about two years.
They are so sweet and loving. I swear, you can feel the love just emanating from them! :wub::wub:

I can't imagine life without a Malt or two.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lexie is my first maltese and the absolute love of my life! I got her at 12 weeks, almost 14 years ago after I lost my 15 year old schnauzer. She was the funniest girl and just melted my heart the first minute I layed eyes on her.

I did notice a lot of cat-like behaviors, hmmmmm....like laying on the back of the sofa, licking her paws and washing her face with them, and pouncing...she would always stalk and pounce on her soccer ball. 

I also can't imagine life without a malt in it and will have another little girl someday


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel like I have wasted a lot of years! I turned 50 in August and have only had a Malt for a little over a year. They are very different from other breeds and I love the personalities they have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar will be 14 next year:blink: our first love:wub: who knew going to the store for fish food would change our life:wub::wub: in such a great way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out where my obsession with finding a Maltese came from. :blink: I can't think of a particular instance but I do know that I met a woman one day in my neighborhood who had the cutest dog I'd ever seen. An adorable Maltese with big eyes and I asked her where she got her and she gave me the name of the breeder. This was probably 6 years ago. I bookmarked the breeders page and went on with my life but thinking I wanted a Maltese while my son was at college. I found out my accountant's daughter had one and said I'd love to petsit if she'd ever go for that. Well she did and I totally fell in love. He was so cute, smart and funny. I petsat him several times for weeks at a time. Loved him and decided I would start looking and then found this forum. :aktion033::aktion033: 

Fast forward 9 months and I ended up getting Tyler...from the breeder whom that first woman's Maltese came from. :chili::chili: Yes, the woman's dog was a Chrisman. Talk about meant to be. And this was after an exhaustive search of rescues and breeders and a matter of timing. So I've had a Maltese now for 4 years and one day short of two months. :wub:


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I adopted my first Maltese 12 years ago at age 48. Never had a dog in my life. I did a computer search on the best breed that would fit my personality/lifestyle, and lucky for me it recommended the Maltese Breed. In those 12 years I have adopted four rescue Maltese, one rescue Maltipoo, as well as three Maltese puppies. Eight Maltese (two have passed)in 12 years. All started with my beautiful sweet Ernie who I adopted from a wonderful showbreeder in Florida. He opened up a whole new world of maltese and maltese rescue for me. I will always have a Maltese in my life.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I have had bichons for almost 20 years. MiMi is my first Maltese and she turned four. Bichons, cotons, poodles,cockers, Yorkies are wonderful little creatures....BUT there is nothing like a Malt, nothing in the world. MiMi is smart, gentle, sensitive, beautiful, loving, funny. Wait, all my other dogs were all that too, MiMi just sets it up a notch.


Sylvia-hey aren't Maltese a little bit of all those breeds? See, you were just working your way up to a Maltese :innocent: A couple here walks their 2 Bichons around neighborhood. I thought my Maltese were high maintenance until one day I met their Bichons. :faint: They have some THICK coats :smheat:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. So fun reading all your stories about how you became forever owners of the breed. Yep- I think we will always have at least one.. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm trying to figure out where my obsession with finding a Maltese came from. :blink: I can't think of a particular instance but I do know that I met a woman one day in my neighborhood who had the cutest dog I'd ever seen. An adorable Maltese with big eyes and I asked her where she got her and she gave me the name of the breeder. This was probably 6 years ago. I bookmarked the breeders page and went on with my life but thinking I wanted a Maltese while my son was at college. I found out my accountant's daughter had one and said I'd love to petsit if she'd ever go for that. Well she did and I totally fell in love. He was so cute, smart and funny. I petsat him several times for weeks at a time. Loved him and decided I would start looking and then found this forum. :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Fast forward 9 months and I ended up getting Tyler...from the breeder whom that first woman's Maltese came from. :chili::chili: Yes, the woman's dog was a Chrisman. Talk about meant to be. And this was after an exhaustive search of rescues and breeders and a matter of timing. So I've had a Maltese now for 4 years and one day short of two months. :wub:


:confused1: Sue, how did I get it in my head Tyler was from TaJon or it was in his pedigree . Thats really lucky you ended up with her breeder after all that time. Hey, did you get a mass email today to meet CC at eukanuba? 

I do remember exactly when I knew I wanted one---was many years ago (too many) when I saw photograph of Elizabeth Taylor with one in her lap. I would always say I want a "Liz dog". I guess I am making up for lost time by owning 2. :smrofl: I know if I'd happened to MEET a CC on street here, I'd prob been chasing after it yelling, "is that a Liz dog? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Edgar will be 14 next year:blink: our first love:wub: who knew going to the store for fish food would change our life:wub::wub: in such a great way.


Oh Cathy---that's some good fish food you bought. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I feel like I have wasted a lot of years! I turned 50 in August and have only had a Malt for a little over a year. They are very different from other breeds and I love the personalities they have!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what you mean Pam. I waited too long too. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> 16 years


I gotta long way to go to catch up to you Jackie. Thank goodness your all on this forum to help us newbies.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I’ve had Emma for just about nine months now and I can’t imagine life without her. She adds so much joy to all our lives. I will always love the Maltese breed and will probably continue to have them in my life. I do want to add a second Maltese just as soon as the time is right! I have to say though, that as much as I love and adore Emma, my Bailey will always be my first love and heart dog. He is such a great big brother to her and is such a smart, sweet dog, it’s hard not to be completely in love with him (and Emma for sure adores her brother as much as I do!)


Nida-Thanks for sharing. I know exactly what your saying. My Sammie is my LOVE BUG and my first. He has a special place in my heart and nothing will change that. :innocent: plus the boys just have that special sweetness. heck like you said about Em, Penny adores him as much as me. 
hugs!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

4furkidsmom said:


> I adopted my first Maltese 12 years ago at age 48. Never had a dog in my life. I did a computer search on the best breed that would fit my personality/lifestyle, and lucky for me it recommended the Maltese Breed. In those 12 years I have adopted four rescue Maltese, one rescue Maltipoo, as well as three Maltese puppies. Eight Maltese (two have passed)in 12 years. All started with my beautiful sweet Ernie who I adopted from a wonderful showbreeder in Florida. He opened up a whole new world of maltese and maltese rescue for me. I will always have a Maltese in my life.


That's what I did Cornelia. Searched for a 'Liz' dog :HistericalSmiley: and been looking waiting till 4 yrs ago. That's all I had to go by as you never saw them back then. Now the local byb breeders you see many. Bless you for opening your heart and home to rescue. You have a very special love. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> As most of you know, I was a top Lhasa breeder for more than 30 years, had a toy poodle before that and grew up with Chihuahuas. Lacie entered my life 9 years ago and went home with me on December 26th. I can't imagine not having a fluff in my life, but I adore my Malts. If I didn't have a Malt, it would be another Lhasa -- but only from my breedings.
> 
> And, Kandis, they are truly like skin kids -- even to being dressed.


Lynn-my first dog was a pet store Lhasa. :wub: Blonde Maggie Mae. :innocent: She was so gentle and sweet. What a coat to groom. I kept her short. Then my Mom got one from a BYB before you heard the term and no one could touch (mad Max...:HistericalSmiley The Vet said he is his own worst enemy. Anyway Max tried he was most likely not treated right before she got him and poor fellow couldn't help it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Canada said:


> 11 years here!!
> How time flies when you are having delirious fun! :chili:





mysugarbears said:


> Eight and a half years i got Chloe and somehow i wound up with 5 over the years!!! :w00t: Not sure how that happened :huh: but i do know that i will always have a maltese in my life. :wub:


You two ladies are far ahead of me. :blink:

I can say I will probably never own 5 at once Deb. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I keep coming back reading the stories. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> My Cloud was born June 7, 1991. I met him and took care of him from the day he was born (at my neighbor's house). So, that was 22 and a half years ago. He obviously set off a total obsession.
> 
> Would you believe before him I thought I was a cat person? :blush: LOL, the dogs we had grown up with had always loved mom best, but the cats had slept with me.
> 
> Cloud adored me from the start. :cloud9: I miss him every day. But I am so grateful for the many gifts of love he gave me, especially the love of this breed.


Carina--thank you for all you do for the breed and SM. I been clueless :blush: without SM. Amazing what one pet can do to our entire life!!!:chili:



TLR said:


> Just two years here but it has been the best two years. I loved our other dogs, but like you said, there is just something about the Maltese that steals your heart.


Tracy. I read your Bn story on Sylvia's thread. Says it all. :innocent:


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I am very much a newcomer to Maltese! I've had Io for seven months. 

My parents are breeders and exhibitors of Bernese Mountain Dogs so I grew up around those - but I have always ADORED Maltese. When I was young and went to shows with my parents I would spend ALL day watching the Maltese whilst they were showing our Bernese and literally had to be dragged away at the end of the day!

They got me a Westie for my 11th birthday, they knew I adored Maltese but we couldn't have had a fragile toy breed around Bernese - and their line of thought was that Westies are white and fluffy too, but with enough stability to cope with living in a house of BMDs!

I moved into my own flat last year so was finally able to get my long awaited Maltese and Io joined us seven months ago. She gets along like a dream with my Westie, who is now 11.

I'd like to think I will always have a Maltese in my life from now on. I would love to get another but three dogs in a small flat and working full time (although my dogs come to work with me) is not ideal.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Only 2 months and he is my first dog ever and I can't imagine life without him! I feel like I've had him forever I can't enough of his crazy little self  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thirty-two Years for me….I love my maltese!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my first Maltese Casey in 1986 when I lived in California, he lived till 18, got Maddy in 1997 lived a few months shy of 14. Lacie...who I got a year and half ago is the most precious little girl...my love bug...I can't imagine having any other breed...life just wouldnt be the same without a Maltese in my life!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A little over 17 years.  I got my Spunky to fill the space left by a little practically-white schnauzer that was much loved by my little terrier mix, Penny. Penny and the little schnauzer had been together for 10-1/2 years, and Penny was very attracted to little white dogs. I read up about the Maltese and the breed sounded wonderful to me. And more portable than a schnauzer. :thumbsup: Spunky was probably the dog I've been most emotionally attached to in my life. My heart dog, in spite of being a stinker sometimes. He lived to be over 13 (despite being from a "commercial breeder in the Midwest") but I felt a bit cheated since Penny lived to be 17! 

I get a kick out of terriers, and schnauzers are one of my favorite breeds still, but there is something about a Maltese .... :wub:


----------

